# Urgent - New to anesthesia - need HELP!



## pmogel (Dec 30, 2011)

Code for a multi-specialty billing service. We are possibly getting a new client - anesthesia group. This is a new specialty to us and me. I need to get some codes together to present to our CEO for review and discussion. Need help on how anesthesia is coded in a "base time plus procedure" scenerio.

Example: Anesthesia provided for C-Section, 60 minutes. My understanding is to code the time plus the CPT for the C-Section. How would this scenerio be coded including modifiers, if any.

I urgently need this answer! Thanks!


----------



## dtweedy (Jan 4, 2012)

you will need to cross walk the surgical code to the anesthesia code. Time plus the base unit is how you bill for Anesthesia   60 minutes (one hour) is equal to 4 units of anesthesia time. ( one unit = 15 minutes) 01961 = c section delivery only.  The total number of units for your example would be 9 ( 4 units for the time and 5 units for the base)  Your billing software will have convert to a conversion factor.  Anesthesia does not have RVU's they use a conversion factor system.

dtweedy01@yahoo.com


----------



## dtweedy (Jan 4, 2012)

The modifiers used for this would depend on if the group is Medically Directed or CRNA only  MD = QK for the physician and QX for the CRNA, CRNA only = QZ
If anestheisa is new to your group you will need a vendor that knows how to bill and run a concurency report on medical direction vs. supervision.

dtweedy01@yahoo.com


----------



## pmogel (Jan 9, 2012)

So, in the units box #24G, using the above example, we would enter 9, correct?


----------



## dtweedy (Jan 10, 2012)

yes you can email me anyother questions at my yahoo email I am certified in Anesthesia and Pain Management.


----------



## dtweedy (Jan 10, 2012)

what state are you in?  go the CMS under Anesthesia they have their own base units and the conversion factor($ amount per unit, in ohio the base unit is 21.63f or 2012)


----------



## RGarcia01 (Jan 10, 2012)

dtweedy said:


> what state are you in?  go the CMS under Anesthesia they have their own base units and the conversion factor($ amount per unit, in ohio the base unit is 21.63f for 2012


----------

